# Thinking of looking at this



## kifiad (Aug 20, 2011)

£16,995
2000 HYMER B584 FIAT DUCATO 2.8 idtd Diesel in Preston

Thinking of looking at this Hymer at motorlands in Preston. Sorry couldn't work out how to link direct to vehicle. Apparently has done 29,000 miles, good overall condition. Any thoughts on what I should be looking for?

WE have read the buying a motorhome guide. Bit nervous as we are looking to buy our first mh (had a mazda bongo before).

Any help much appreciated


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this one

here?

solidly built MHs! LHD so may have been an import, but nothing wrong with that if you want to travel in Europe. Upholstery looks a bit tired, but than can be remedied easily.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

kifiad is referring to the motorhome at the following link: http://finance.autoexposure.co.uk/c...oexposure.co.uk/AETA65752/AETV16664472_1a.jpg

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

beat you to it Chris!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A good solid motorhome built to last,and a good choice for a first van.13 years old but built to last another 20 at least.Check the cam belt and tyres are in date and have been changed at the recommended intervals.

A thing to look out for on a Hymer of that age is fading of the GRP panels,that is the front and overcab and the rear top capping.If it has been on the continent a lot,and I suspect it has being a LHD,then it could have discoloured somewhat in the sun.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agree, it could go on for years and years.
Check out the front chassis cross member, under the radiator. They have a habit of rusting. An easy job to replace, but could cost £300.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer*

Hi,

We had one as our first Hymer and very good it was too. I agree with what has been said above as being the main points to look for. The cost of an upgrade on the furnishing will be about £1500 from regal furnishings. But well worth it as it will make the van feel as near to new as possible. Carpets might need replacing if so buy remnant and cut out new pieces you can get them whipped at a carpet showroom £3.00 per metre. You will find that the fifth gear is just an overdrive and make sure that it is covered on the warranty as are known to go on that aged fiat gearbox...... Follow threads........ However they are not that expensive to get mended as they are bolted to the outside of the box

Have a good hymering time.

Ned


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

29,000 seems very low mileage for a van of that age.
As it's a LHD the odometer will either be in Km or it will have been changed on import - which means that a lot of miles could have been "lost" when the new speedo was installed. The mileage isn't checked by anyone when an import has a new speeedo fitted before being registered in the UK so it could be a long way out.

Having said that it looks good and will be built like the proverbial brick wotsit. If the running gear tests out OK I wouldn't worry too much about the mileage other than using it as a bargaining tool.
Like the others have already said, check the GRP mouldings, tyres and look carefully for any damp issues.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Two thoughts:- What does it smell like?
and sometimes plastic trim can both fade and crack around roof openings and windows.
It is often easier to check out the engine than the more expensive to repair bodywork. A hint of a sour smell which could mean damp, could lead to expensive repairs. Alternatively if it smells woody and dry it is usually a good sign.
Recently walking around a used Motorhome display, I was intrigued by some vans that had the roof vents open and smelled of after-shave, but you could still detect a faint sour damp smell.
Hymers have an excellent all round record, so you may be onto a good thing. They can hold their value as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Kifiad,
They have had this one for some time so may be open to an offer.
The things to look at are:-
Vehicle Electrics 
Turn on everything to make sure it works * windscreen squirters* (connectors corrode and need cleaning) , *wipers* (the connectors corrode and the contacts become unstable) and 4 speed *heater fan* (often the first three speeds don't work because the resistor pack needs replacing). 
*Gauges*-the *fuel gauges* are notorious for registering empty even when they have fuel (the electric box of tricks under the dashboard needs the wiring to get a better connection-easy fix).

*Habitation Electrics*
Check the state of the *habitation battery* as the van has stood for some time (under the drivers seat) just make sure that they will ensure that it has a battery that will hold a sustainable charge. 
Ask them to put some water in the fresh water tank so that you can test all the *taps* as the micro switches don't like to be left without use for long periods. 
*Toilet* flush-make sure that it has a good jet of water.
*Fridge* works on 12v when the engine is running (the red light on the top left of the unit will illuminate if the switch is in the on position) Also check that it works on 240volt hook-up (green switch next to the 12V one).
*Bathroom* the floors in the shower can be prone to cracking, also check the walls in the shower as some people use this space for storage and they can pick up cracks that are costly to repair. (Don't forget to check the shower works when you test the taps).

I think the vehicle you are looking at has the comfort pack and roof *aircon*. Make sure that the aircon works (both habitation and cab).

Deploy the *step* and make sure that it retracts properly. There should be a *warning buzzer* if the step is deployed when the engine is running. It can be quite dangerous if you forget as its a double step and quite costly if you hit your gate post with them   

I wont replicate the advise of others as it is all sound.

The fiberglass on the bodywork is likely to have faded, ours was in a terrible state but a week of cleaning and polishing brought it to a very good level. (plenty of threads on here regarding products to use or just pm me).

Sorry if I have overloaded you with information. Anything else you need just PM me.

Terry


----------



## kifiad (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your feedback, its been really helpful


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm going to throw a spanner in the works

30k miles on a 13yro vehicle

means it has been sat for long periods of time which can cause no end of problems....

So ensure it's been serviced at the correct intervals!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Do a check on where 5th gear is. To the right up or down?
One or the other is a bolt on fifth gear and can suffer from oil starvation.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Down and to the right is the bolt on 'splash oil' fifth gear and it will be on this model. The thing to remember is that when you start the engine that gear isn't lubricated by a dedicated reservoir and relies upon the movement of the other gears to 'splash' oil onto it. So long as you don't roar off and try and get the vehicle into fifth gear ASAP there is little to worry about. 

Terry


----------

